# does new HGVC Waikoloa get free use of Hilton's pools, but not Bay Club?



## elaine (May 15, 2006)

when we were at BC 2 years ago, it was $75 fee/day to use hilton's pools.  I  it looks like the new HGVC Waikoloa get free use of hilton pools---can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Bill4728 (May 15, 2006)

That is what several people have said here when discussing the new HGVC location. Hilton Hotel pools are free when staying at the HGVC-Waikoloa. 

We are going in Sept so I'll see for myself.

PS the HGVC website says that yes, you have use of all amenities at the hotel when staying at HGVC - waikoloa. HGVC website 


> Resort guests will have access to the abundant facilities and amenities of the nearby Waikoloa Beach Resort, including an enticing array of restaurants, boutiques, beaches and water recreation


----------



## glenn1000 (May 15, 2006)

We had to pay a use fee the one day we went to the Hilton while staying at the Bay Club in November. I can't recall exactly but I think that it was more than $75 for our family of five. If you take a Hilton tour they will give you a day at the pool for four. We didn't take it but my BIL did.


----------



## Sooby (May 15, 2006)

If staying at HGVC Waikoloa you get free use of Hilton pools.  If at the Bay Club you  can pay for day pass but only if the hotel is under a certain occupancy rate.  When we were there last May we could not even pay to use their facilities.   Sooby


----------



## Maverick1963 (May 16, 2006)

*Re: At HGVC Waikoloa*

I stayed at Kohala Suite (i.e. HGVC Waikoloa) in March.  At the time of check-in, you will receive a piece of paper named "Property Pass" for free.  You need to show it at the pool service counter of Hilton Waikoloa Hotel in order to get towels and permission wrist bands.


----------



## wmmmmm (May 17, 2006)

The cost of a day pass for a family of four is now $85.  We stayed at the Kohola Suites but asked at the hotel's front desk just to see how much it costed.

BTW, we ended up going to the Hilton twice.  For the number of points, 9600 for the two bedroom penthouses, I'm strongly leaning toward going to the Villas at the Bayclub (8400 points for a week) and paying the $170 the next time we go.  This is because the Villas are bigger, have the same view with much bigger Lanais and cost 800 points less.  The Koloha Suites are newer, have the Plasma TV and upgraded cabinets but I think the Villas is nicer.


----------



## myip (May 17, 2006)

*What so special about the Hilton Pool?*

I have never been there.  What is so special about the Hilton's Pool?  Anyone has pictures of it???


----------



## Bill4728 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: What so special about the Hilton Pool?*

Here is a link to great photos of the Hilton Hotel on the Big Island
 link The web site also has pictures of many of the hawaii resorts.


----------



## 4whits (May 21, 2006)

I am a long term TUG member but can't remember my password & user name....I'll work on that tonight. 

Quick question.....how far apart are the HGVC buildings from the hotel buildings?  We are hoping to go next March to HGVC with two kids (6 and 10) and hope the distance is not great.  Are they connected by the waterways or would we have to drive between them? 

Thanks!

Kristin


----------



## wmmmmm (May 22, 2006)

It's too far to walk from the new buildings to the Hilton especially if your kids are 6 and 10.  That plus there's no street lights on the street makes it hard to walk at night.  I bring a small flash light and enjoy the short work in the evenings I walk over to the Hilton but for the swim days, we drove.  BTW, we decided against the shuttle for the swim days because we didn't want to time the shuttle with the beach bags (snorkels, masks, sunscreens etc)


----------

